# Hatridge Haunt 2014



## hatridgehaunt (Jul 7, 2014)

Our first year back after taking several years off. We hope to get more pictures online soon, but this is what we have put together so far:
http://www.sw-zoo.net/years/2014.html


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! Loving those tombstones!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The area you set up in is perfect for what you did. Kind of made me shiver! Cool John Yeast idea for tombstone


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great idea with GID letters on the tombstones only.....Love the skelly with the tomahawk


----------

